# Privacy Windows in Back of Rig like or not?



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 22, 2014)

Recently, I was looking for some more ride along experience after EMT-B training. I was at a small volunteer agency that just bought a new "HORTON rig" very nice patient compartment with a Ford chassis. But as I was looking at the rear windows I noticed that there was no privacy window installed on the back doors. Meanwhile the EMT-B told me to press this button on the patient compartment console and "PRESTO" it turned into a privacy window. I know some rigs have the sticky kind of decal that they put on the back of thiers. But if they have a camera on the back, they can view the rear of the ambulance.  But the only downfall of that permanent privacy windows is that if you are trying to see outside the window you can hardly see anything if that privacy window is always there. But if on the automatic window you can disengage the privacy window and you can see out the back and know what is going on. In retrospect, "I personally like the automatic privacy windows vs. the permanent ones.!" Does anybody disagree? Permanent or Automatic?:huh:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2014)

Our windows are tinted, you can see out just fine, can't see in during the day time, at night you can see a little but not enough to identify anyone or what's going on for the most part. Every rig we have has a rear-view camera and a right turn view camera that displays the appropriate view on our onboard in-dash DVD players when the rig is placed in reverse or the right turn blinker is activated. From a driving aspect I don't see privacy windows making a difference since it's basically impossible to use a rear-view mirror through the pass through and then box. I use my rear-view to keep an eye on my partner, not even angled to see through the back windows.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2014)

Our units have tinted windows in the back, they may be privacy I don't really know. When it is light outside you can not see in very easily but can see outside easily. When its night time and the lights are on in the back of the ambulance it is very easy to see inside the ambulance.

As Robb said my rear view mirror is not for looking out of the back of the rig. It is focused solely on my partner in the back.


----------



## jrm818 (Apr 22, 2014)

The push button windows are a cool idea, but I've heard they break a lot and are expensive...so they stay broken.  I've only ever seen them in the "stuck opaque" variety.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2014)

Meh, I use the rear view mirror to both know what is behind my ambulance and what's going on in the back. 

In general the tint works great. Another thing I've seen is a decal that goes over the rear windows with a lot of tiny holes in it. You can see out, but no one can see in. The downside is if it rains, you can't see out either.


----------



## hitman196 (Apr 23, 2014)

At my department both of the rigs have decals with holes in it and its very easy ti see out but you cant see in at all.


----------



## NPO (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't want decals on my windows and I do want tinted windows. On demand privacy glass is totally a Horton thing. They love to be flashy. Excess and only more stuff to break. I can't think of any time tinted windows caused me issues as a driver or patient attendant.


----------

